# Epic Games Store spioniert Spieler aus und sammelt Steam-Daten



## Darkmoon76 (15. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Epic Games Store spioniert Spieler aus und sammelt Steam-Daten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Epic Games Store spioniert Spieler aus und sammelt Steam-Daten*


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2019)

> Epic Games' Tim Sweeney hat dies inzwischen bestätigt und erklärte, dass die Zustimmungsoption für das Sammeln dieser Daten noch nicht eingebaut ist.


Der Epic Store ist ja nun schon einige Monate alt und die haben sowas essenzielles immer noch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen? 

Das ganze ist schon ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis. Scheinbar will man mit User-Daten Geld machen, damit man sich den Geldregen für die Publisher leisten kann.


----------



## Xanbor (15. März 2019)

Liest sich, als sei das hier höchst ilegal und denen müsste dafür ein ordentliches Bußgeld aufgebrummt werden. Gut, dass ich nichts mit denen zu tun habe.


----------



## Schalkmund (15. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der Epic Store ist ja nun schon einige Monate alt und die haben sowas essenzielles immer noch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen?
> 
> Das ganze ist schon ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis. Scheinbar will man mit User-Daten Geld machen, damit man sich den Geldregen für die Publisher leisten kann.


Ist so eine Nummer eigentlich nach der DSGVO zulässig? Mittlerweile muss in Europa für jeden Furz unterschrieben werden und die sammeln diese Daten einfach ohne eine Zustimmung. Könnte ja eventuell teuer werden.


----------



## lumigla (15. März 2019)

Es wird Zeit, dass entsprechend scharfe Gesetze Europarecht werden und Verstöße gegen das Recht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung mit drakonischen Strafen geahndet werden. 

Die Spielerschaft sollte solche Firmen konsequent boykottieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ist so eine Nummer eigentlich nach der DSGVO zulässig?


Mit Sicherheit nicht. Wie es in den USA aussieht, kein Plan. Aber nach europäischen und deutschem Recht ist das nicht zulässig.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht. Wie es in den USA aussieht, kein Plan. Aber nach europäischen und deutschem Recht ist das nicht zulässig.



Interessant wäre die Datenschutzerklärung, aber das geb ich mir nicht. Wie jeder andere.


----------



## Xanbor (15. März 2019)

Wäre das eim Thema für ein WBS-Video? Ich meine ja nur, weil Herr Somecke ja Medienanwalt ist und sich damit bestens auskennen dürfte.

Wobei gilt: Keine Datenschutzerklärung darf ein Gesetzt brechen. Besser: Jedes Gesetzt bricht eine unzuläßige  Datenschutzerklärung oder AGB.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2019)

> Darunter etwa welche Prozesse aktuell auf dem PC laufen, welche Cookies beim Browser installiert sind und es wird sogar auf Root-Zertifikate zugegriffen. Darüber hinaus sucht der Launcher nach Steam-Installationen und nach den dort installierten Dateien. Des weiteren werden Daten darüber gesammelt, wie lange ihr die Steam-Spiele gespielt habt und eure Freundesliste wird durchstöbert.


Vor allem sind das wirklich jede Menge Daten. Im Endeffekt wird hier der gesamte PC ungefragt durchforstet. 

Aber gut. Jetzt ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen. Epic hat die Daten. Was nun die Konsequenz für Epic daraus ist, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Jedes Gesetzt bricht eine unzuläßige  Datenschutzerklärung oder AGB.


Ein *Gesetz* hat rein gar nichts mit sitzen a la hingesetzt zu tun !


----------



## Wut-Gamer (15. März 2019)

> Aber eigentlich war es so gedacht, dass die Spieler hierzu ihre Zustimmung geben sollten. Allerdings ist die Funktion bisher noch nicht integriert



Wie wäre es dann mal damit, zunächst keine Daten zu sammeln, BIS diese Funktion integriert ist? Offenkundig sehr unseriös der Laden. Da wäre mal eine heftige Strafe nach DSGVO fällig.


----------



## Xanbor (15. März 2019)

Dann mal los, denn wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter - und ich bin auf der XBox nicht betroffen.


----------



## Loosa (15. März 2019)

Vor ein paar Tagen ist mir im Epic Launcher eine Funktion aufgefallen, mit der man den Steam Account verbinden und nach Freunden suchen kann. Dort hieß es aber, auch die Anderen müssten diese Funktion erst aktivieren.

Ok, nach Spieleinstallationen scannen ist eine Sache. Aber Freundeslisten und Spielzeiten sollten doch eigentlich nur möglich sein, wenn man den Account verbindet. Oder irre ich mich da? Sonst wäre das auch von Seiten Valves eine Sicherheitslücke.


----------



## DeathMD (15. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der Epic Store ist ja nun schon einige Monate alt und die haben sowas essenzielles immer noch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen?
> 
> Das ganze ist schon ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis. Scheinbar will man mit User-Daten Geld machen, damit man sich den Geldregen für die Publisher leisten kann.




Das ist eines der unwichtigen Features für diese unsäglichen Kunden, man braucht ja nur Developers, Developers, Developers, dann wird das ein sagenhafter Erfolg...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vhh_GeBPOhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## ICamus (15. März 2019)

https://www.reddit.com/r/theprivacymachine/comments/aarvc9/epic_games_store_is_literal_spyware_and_worse/

Auch hier nochmal.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Das ist eines der unwichtigen Features für diese unsäglichen Kunden, man braucht ja nur Developers, Developers, Developers, dann wird das ein sagenhafter Erfolg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So drastisch wird es zwar nicht sein, aber den Eindruck erwecken die Jungs von Epic durchaus.


----------



## Jens238 (15. März 2019)

Gut, das ich mir diesen Epic Rootkit Store nicht installiert habe... Den sollten die Hersteller von Virenscannern sofort in ihre Virendatenbanken aufnehmen...


----------



## Xanbor (15. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ein *Gesetz* hat rein gar nichts mit sitzen a la hingesetzt zu tun !



Oh, vielen Dank, Herr Oberlehrer, dass sie mich auf diesen, ach so unwichtigen Tippfehler hingewiesen haben. Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## Loosa (15. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/theprivacymachine/comments/aarvc9/epic_games_store_is_literal_spyware_and_worse/
> 
> Auch hier nochmal.



Nur wozu? Der Reddit Titel verfehlt ja sogar sein eigenes Thema. 
Nichts davon betrifft Spyware oder das Ausspionieren von Daten.


----------



## Worrel (15. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ein *Gesetz* hat rein gar nichts mit sitzen a la hingesetzt zu tun !


In diesem Fall müßte man "*Sitzen*" groß schreiben, da ja "das Sitzen" gemeint ist.
Und "*à* la" schreibt man genau so: mit einem absteigenden Accent auf dem einzelnen "a".
Außerdem: Wenn man "Sitzen" und "*Hinsetzen*" vergleicht, sollte man eben auch genau das machen.

Für jemand, der auf einem einzelnen zusätzlichen "t" herumreitet, ganz schön viele Fehler.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Für jemand, der auf einem einzelnen zusätzlichen "t" herumreitet, ganz schön viele Fehler.


Es gibt leider immer wiederkehrende "Tippfehler" die mir das Essen hochkommen lassen und nichts mit vertipper zu tun haben ...

"Gesetz(t)" ist mein Favorit, gefolgt von "fü(h)r", "persö(h)nlich und einige Andere wiederkehrende schlechte Angewohnheiten, die Lichtjahre weit von Groß-Kleinschrift oder anderen beliebten Stolpersteinen oder Buchstabendreher entfernt sind.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Es gibt leider immer wiederkehrende "Tippfehler" die mir das Essen hochkommen lassen und nichts mit vertipper zu tun haben ...
> 
> "Gesetz(t)" ist mein Favorit, gefolgt von "fü(h)r", "persö(h)nlich und einige Andere wiederkehrende schlechte Angewohnheiten, die Lichtjahre weit von Groß-Kleinschrift oder anderen beliebten Stolpersteinen oder Buchstabendreher entfernt sind.


Führ dich nochmal persöhnlich: Gesetzt dem Fall, das du daine eigenen Feler pemerkt hast, soltest du dich lieber in Schwaigen hühlen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. März 2019)

Wer ist eigentlich für sowas zuständig? Verbraucherschutz? Sowas müsste man echt mal melden...kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so einwandfrei ist.

Und zeigt mir noch mehr wie eklig dieser Epic Store ist. Einfach nur widerlich.


----------



## 1xok (15. März 2019)

Meine Güte, da hat der Epic-Store mal ein Feature und schon hacken alle darauf herum.

Der Steam Spy arbeitet jetzt eben bei Epic. 

Außerdem: Steam verarbeitet all diese Daten doch auch. ;P


----------



## Kasper1510 (15. März 2019)

Gut das ich mich nicht hab locken lassen von deren "kostenlose" Spiele.Ich kaufe dort nichts.So ist mir zwar Metro Exodus entgangen,dafür fummeln die nicht in Dinge an meinem PC, die die schlicht nichts angehen!

Nach der neuen Datenschutzverordnung sollte das aber eine "strafbare" Handlung sein,die zumindest mit einem saftigen Bußgeld geandet werden dürfte 

Ich mag den Verein nicht.Waren mir von Anfang an unsympathisch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich für sowas zuständig? Verbraucherschutz? Sowas müsste man echt mal melden...kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so einwandfrei ist.
> 
> Und zeigt mir noch mehr wie eklig dieser Epic Store ist. Einfach nur widerlich.


Das hier trifft es so ziemlich auf den Punkt: 


Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann mal damit, zunächst keine Daten zu sammeln, BIS diese Funktion integriert ist?



Nochmal zum Artikel:


> Aber eigentlich war es so gedacht, dass die Spieler hierzu ihre Zustimmung geben sollten. Allerdings ist die Funktion bisher noch nicht integriert. Sweeney will nun aber dafür sorgen, dass dies so schnell wie möglich eingebaut wird.


Klingt, als hätte man bis vor kurzem gar nicht gewusst, dass diese Funktion noch nicht integriert wurde. Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das keine Absicht war. Mit Sicherheit war das Absicht und mit Sicherheit hat jeder Beteiligte gewusst, dass diese Funktion fehlt und das Teil trotzdem schön Daten durchforstet. Der Epic Store ist ja nicht erst seit gestern verfügbar.



> Außerdem muss der Launcher nach Spielen scannen, damit diese nicht automatisch aktualisiert werden, während sie laufen.


Wenn die Spiele via Epic Store runtergeladen werden, ist das doch eh nicht nötig, nach Spielen zu scannen. Dann werden die Spiele halt aktualisiert, wenn sie gerade nicht laufen. 
Und wenn Spiele via Steam laufen und dort aktualisiert werden, geht das Epic doch n feuchten Pups an. Der Epic Store aktualisiert doch keine Steamspiele. 



> Sweeney versichert den Nutzern des Epic Games Store noch einmal, dass keine Daten an Tencent weitergegeben werden.


Wer's glaubt... ich bezweifle, dass es zur "Verbesserung des Stores" passiert, wenn ein Store ungefragt quasi den ganzen PC durchforstet und Daten sammelt. Natürlich werden die weiter gegeben und verkauft. Eine derartige Menge an Daten ist viel zu lukrativ.



1xok schrieb:


> Meine Güte, da hat der Epic-Store mal ein Feature und schon hacken alle darauf herum.
> 
> Der Steam Spy arbeitet jetzt eben bei Epic.
> 
> Außerdem: Steam verarbeitet all diese Daten doch auch. ;P


Geht ja weniger darum, dass sie Daten sammeln. Sondern darum, dass sie *ungefragt* und ohne Zustimmung der User Daten sammeln. Und dann auch noch in solcher Menge.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Führ dich nochmal persöhnlich: Gesetzt dem Fall, das du daine eigenen Feler pemerkt hast, soltest du dich lieber in Schwaigen hühlen.


Wenn das witzig sein soll, dann lach bitte für mich mit !

Aber was erwarte ich von Dir ?


----------



## Loosa (15. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Klingt, als hätte man bis vor kurzem gar nicht gewusst, dass diese Funktion noch nicht integriert wurde. Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das keine Absicht war. Mit Sicherheit war das Absicht und mit Sicherheit hat jeder Beteiligte gewusst, dass diese Funktion fehlt und das Teil trotzdem schön Daten durchforstet. Der Epic Store ist ja nicht erst seit gestern verfügbar.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Geht ja weniger darum, dass sie Daten sammeln. Sondern darum, dass sie *ungefragt* und ohne Zustimmung der User Daten sammeln. Und dann auch noch in solcher Menge.



Daten sind Gold wert. Speziell für alles-kostenlos wie Google und Facebook. Und ich wette, dass da gerne auch nach dem Motto gehandhabt wird... mal sehen, ob wir damit durchkommen.
Aber noch mehr verwette ich darauf, dass oft einfach schlampig gearbeitet wird.

Ein guter Kumpel, der für US Investoren mal ein Produkt für EU auf die Beine stellen sollte, brachte einen Unterschied in der Mentalität perfekt auf den Punkt. In Deutschland wird etwas zu 95% entwickelt und dann auf den Markt gebracht. In USA reicht eine Demo, den Rest fixt man dann auf dem Weg. Seine deutschen Entwickler sagten von Anfang an, tolles Produkt aber nicht industriell zu fertigen. Scheiterte dann auch, Jahre später, weil nicht industriell zu fertigen. 

Aber gerade digital ist das Vorpreschen wichtiger als Fertigmachen (weshalb wir in D damit auch so Probleme haben).

Epic will Waren verkaufen. Das ist für mich zumindest mal ein wichtiger Unterschied. Schlamperei ist vielleicht nicht besser als Datengier, wenn das Ergebnis dasselbe ist. Aber in dem Fall unterstelle ich ersteres und das Geschmäckle ist dann doch bedeutend anders.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aber gerade digital ist das Vorpreschen wichtiger als Fertigmachen (weshalb wir in D damit auch so Probleme haben).


Auch nach EU-Recht dürfte das alles andere als geil sein. Ob sich daraus Konsequenzen ergeben, wird man ja sehen. 



Loosa schrieb:


> Epic will Waren verkaufen. Das ist für mich zumindest mal ein wichtiger Unterschied. Schlamperei ist vielleicht nicht besser als Datengier, wenn das Ergebnis dasselbe ist. Aber in dem Fall unterstelle ich ersteres und das Geschmäckle ist dann doch bedeutend anders.


So ne "Ich stimme zu"-Funktion ist ja nun aber totaler Standard. Ich kenne keine App, kein Store usw., die sowas nicht bieten und nicht von Anfang an geboten haben. Wenn da bei Epic geschlampt wurde, dann aber auf die extremste Weise, die man sich vorstellen kann.


----------



## K0fferFisch (15. März 2019)

Sie haben doch gesagt dass "features" erstmal unwichtig sind. Jetzt seid mal nicht so ungeduldig...


Aber ernsthaft... Diese Dreistigkeit ist unglaublich.


----------



## Loosa (15. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Auch nach EU-Recht dürfte das alles andere als geil sein. Ob sich daraus Konsequenzen ergeben, wird man ja sehen.



Will damit nicht sagen, dass ich das toll finde. Und ich denke auch, dass sowas mit DSGVO absolut problematisch, beziehungsweise nicht zu vereinbaren ist (zum Glück sind wir in der Hinsicht so langsam pingelig ).
Aber ich bin überzeugt, dass es mehr Schlamperei denn eine geplante Verschwörung böser Übermacher ist.


----------



## batesvsronin (15. März 2019)

Erinnert ein wenig an die Anfangszeiten von Origin... hat wohl keiner was draus gelernt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Will damit nicht sagen, dass ich das toll finde. Und ich denke auch, dass sowas mit DSGVO absolut problematisch, beziehungsweise nicht zu vereinbaren ist (zum Glück sind wir in der Hinsicht so langsam pingelig ).
> Aber ich bin überzeugt, dass es mehr Schlamperei denn eine geplante Verschwörung böser Übermacher ist.


Naja, an eine geplante Verschwörung hab ich auch nicht gedacht. Mehr so an "Zustimmung der User? Nicht wichtig. Haut es raus. Die Daten kriegen wir eh." Absichtliche Schlamperei? 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn das witzig sein soll, dann lach bitte für mich mit !
> 
> Aber was erwarte ich von Dir ?


Hab dich auch lieb.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2019)

CHOOOOO...CHOOOOOO.....und weiter rollt der hate-train - ohne sinn und verstand, mit voll-dampf (pun intended!) gegen die nächste wand!


----------



## Celerex (16. März 2019)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> Erinnert ein wenig an die Anfangszeiten von Origin... hat wohl keiner was draus gelernt.



Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass die "konsequente" Spielerschaft von heute das ganze Thema binnen weniger Wochen vergessen hat und heute fleißig Origin nutzt. Vor was sollte sich Epic Games fürchten? Die haben das mit Sicherheit über gut bezahlte Anwälte prüfen lassen und im Falle eines Verstoß wird die Strafe (falls es überhaupt eine gibt) wohl so gering ausfallen, dass es sie kaum jucken dürfte.


----------



## TAOO (16. März 2019)

Ha ! Wie ich meine zeit aufm Klo verbringe, wissen die aber alle noch nicht, von daher'ist doch alles in ordnung . Es ist wohl einfacher zu sagen wer hier nicht spioniert . Und schon klar - Epic sind die ersten . Psst. Diese Nachricht zerstört sich von selbst


----------



## Melometlar80 (16. März 2019)

Wenn die Option für eine Zustimmung noch nicht da ist, hätte man auch die Daten noch nicht sammeln dürfen. Für mich ist das ganz klar ein Verstoß gegen den Datenschutz, ein großes Pfui an Epic


----------



## Cyberthom (16. März 2019)

Das ist leider bei sehr vielen Spielern so , besonders bei denen, die sehr viel und schon lange Erfahrung im Spielen haben, und  eben geübt sind   Das nutzen diese auch für die KI Entwicklung  Ich sagte das schon lange, hat man mir aber bestimmt nicht geglaubt  Die heute Zweifel. .brauchen  nur mal  bei einer Spieleinstallation in die AGB schauen und ein paar Zeilen Lesen..


----------



## flloyd (16. März 2019)

Melometlar80 schrieb:


> Wenn die Option für eine Zustimmung noch nicht da ist, hätte man auch die Daten noch nicht sammeln dürfen. Für mich ist das ganz klar ein Verstoß gegen den Datenschutz, ein großes Pfui an Epic


.
Auch MIT Zustimmung dürfte das sammeln der meisten dieser Daten rechtlich nicht vertretbar sein, da sie zum "Betrieb" des Epic Launchers schlicht nicht nötig sind. Ich freue mich natürlich in erster Linie, das ich den Epic-Fail-Launcher nicht installiert habe, aber trotzdem hoffe ich, dass das richtig unangenehm und teuer wird für Epic. 
.
Die "Erklärung" von Sweeney ist natürlich ein Witz und mit Sicherheit auch ganz klar in Teilen gelogen. Lustig auch die Aussage, das Chromium daran teilweise "Schuld" ist. Soll heißen: "Wir sammeln das ja nicht, wir nutzen nur etwas das es sammelt"? Ja, das macht es natürlich besser Herr Sweeney, ihre Kunden und User wissen das bestimmt zu schätzen  Ich hoffe das es im DSGVO auch eine "Vorsatz"-Klausel gibt, denn das trifft hier ja zu - wie Sweeney ja auch betätigt hat. 
.
Browser-Cookies, Root-Zertifikate, Freundeslisten.... Macht es teuer liebe Geschädigte und Kläger


----------



## Cyberthom (16. März 2019)

Ein Zustimmung gibt's aber nicht.. das Kreuzchen  anklicken zählt nicht wirklich !    Grundgesetzlich schon nicht und vom  Moralischen  Ethischen  schon überhaupt nicht.  Ich halte die AGBs
für  ein verstoß  gegen das  Grundgesetz.  
Auch die zwangsweise Cookies zur Datennutzung nicht.  Alles Sittenwidriges Verhalten.

Alleine schon die Argumentation : das man uns einen besseren Service anbieten will ist gelogen. 

Denn das kann man auch ohne Cookies tun. 


Im Übrigen müssten die Gerichte   auch bei Streaming     die verantwortlich machen die Daten in  den Speicher der Nutzer schleust und nicht die Nutzer bzw. Besitzer der PCs  

Gerade weil heute fast alles  Manipuliert werden kann. sogar " Offline Steuerung" des PCs gegen die Nutzer 

Aber für die, die das wieder für ein Märchen halten erkläre ich sicher nicht wie das geht


----------



## Cyberthom (16. März 2019)

Was Gerichte da durchgehen lassen. ..   Der Kunde wird seine Rechte regelrecht gestohlen . Da werden Copyrigts Rechte des Kunden an seinen Daten von der Industrie  selbstverständlich genutzt, ist es aber umgekehrt und ein  Nutzer hat sich ne Datei aus dem Netz geholt dann setzt es was..
Heuchler die Gesetzgeber und Verantwortlichen , und auch das Grundgesetz wird Politisch Gesetzlich  Missbraucht  und ist  deshalb das Papier nicht wert.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (16. März 2019)

Steam spioniert vermutlich seine Nutzer aus.

Aber daran will man ja nicht erinnert werden. Gelle?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. März 2019)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Steam spioniert vermutlich seine Nutzer aus.
> 
> Aber daran will man ja nicht erinnert werden. Gelle?


Tjo, gleicher Effekt wie bei den Sicherheitslücken wodurch reihenweise Steam Accounts übernommen wurden.

Eine ansteckende Form von selektiver Demenz.


----------



## Worrel (16. März 2019)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Steam spioniert vermutlich seine Nutzer aus.
> 
> Aber daran will man ja nicht erinnert werden. Gelle?


Dennoch kann man darauf basierend auch dahin gehend argumentieren, daß dann ja *nicht noch ein Programm* oder Anbieter meinen Webseitenverlauf kennen muß.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (16. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dennoch kann man darauf basierend auch dahin gehend argumentieren, daß dann ja *nicht noch ein Programm* oder Anbieter meinen Webseitenverlauf kennen muß.



Natürlich nicht. Aber es ist schizophren zu behaupten, dass Epic deswegen die Ausgeburt der Hölle ist und vernichtet gehört, währenddessen Steam etwas vergleichbares gemacht hat und vermutlich immer noch tut.
Nur interessiert es bei Steam keinen mehr, weil Steam voll super und gut und auch zu 100% nur zum Wohle des Kunden handelt.


----------



## Malifurion (16. März 2019)

Jedes Programm, von der Anwendungssoftware bis zu Videospielen: Alle Programme sammeln irgendwelche Daten. Wer liest sich heut schon die verworrenden AGBs durch die bei jeder Installation auf "Datenschutz" hinweisen? Niemand. Die Anonymität, die manche noch aus den 90ern kenne, ist schon längst vorbei. Wer weiß was Steam bereits schon alles gesammelt hat. Ich erinnere mich auch an diverse Aufschreie, was das betrifft. Was aber gar nicht geht ist Daten sammeln und niemanden darauf hinweisen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. März 2019)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Aber es ist schizophren zu behaupten, dass Epic deswegen die *Ausgeburt der Hölle ist und vernichtet gehört*, währenddessen Steam etwas vergleichbares gemacht hat und vermutlich immer noch tut.


Wer hat das denn behauptet?  Der Tenor in diesem Thread ist hier eher: "Es ist nicht rechtens und daher muss Epic bestraft werden." Was ja auch absolut korrekt ist. 

Mag ja sein, dass Valve und EA den selben Stunk abgezogen haben oder immernoch abziehen. Aber das ändert doch gar nichts an der Tatsache, dass Epic hier voll in die Scheiße gegriffen hat. Sowohl das eine, als auch das andere ist scharf zu kritisieren. Ich verstehe nicht, warum du hier versuchst, Epics Bullshit zu relativieren, indem du auf Steam verweist. Valves Unfug macht Epics Unfug nicht weniger schlimm.


----------



## Worrel (16. März 2019)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> - dass Epic deswegen die Ausgeburt der Hölle ist und vernichtet gehört,
> - weil Steam voll super und gut und auch zu 100% nur zum Wohle des Kunden handelt.


Beides sind Extreme, die hier wahrscheinlich keiner so explizit vertritt.

Ich hab keinen Bock auf weitere Konten und noch mehr verteilte Exklusivität und daher werde ich jetzt eben auch Epic boykottieren. That's it.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (16. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wer hat das denn behauptet?  Der Tenor in diesem Thread ist hier eher: "Es ist nicht rechtens und daher muss Epic bestraft werden." Was ja auch absolut korrekt ist.
> 
> Mag ja sein, dass Valve und EA den selben Stunk abgezogen haben oder immernoch abziehen. Aber das ändert doch gar nichts an der Tatsache, dass Epic hier voll in die Scheiße gegriffen hat. Sowohl das eine, als auch das andere ist scharf zu kritisieren. Ich verstehe nicht, warum du hier versuchst, Epics Bullshit zu relativieren, indem du auf Steam verweist. Valves Unfug macht Epics Unfug nicht weniger schlimm.





Worrel schrieb:


> Beides sind Extreme, die hier wahrscheinlich keiner so explizit vertritt.
> 
> Ich hab keinen Bock auf weitere Konten und noch mehr verteilte Exklusivität und daher werde ich jetzt eben auch Epic boykottieren. That's it.



Beantworte ich beides zusammen hier.
Das galt auch eher als allgemeine Überspitzung für die gesamte Community im Netz. Und so weit von der Meinung bewegen sich hier manche nun wirklich nicht.

Ich relativiere hier nichts, ich erinnere nur daran, dass Valve nicht so viel besser ist und auch scheiße ohne Ende gebaut hat bzw. immer noch baut. Das scheint manch einer hier zu vergessen.
Lieber die Sau Epic durch das Dorf treiben und Valve ignorieren. Und ihr verteidigt Valve doch genauso. Relativiert ihr dann auch damit?

Und sicher mag die Zerteilung einigen Leuten nicht gefallen, ist ja deren gutes Recht, aber das Quasi-Monopol von Valve ist auch nicht die Lösung für alle Probleme.
Irgendwann wird sich das wohl auch wieder konsolidieren oder man findet gemeinsame Standards. So hat das übrigens auch früher funktioniert in völlig anderen Bereichen.
Jeder macht seinen eigenen Kram, bis man dann irgendwann auf einen grundlegenden Standard kommt, nachdem sich alle richten. Genau das beobachten wir hier gerade beim Gaming.

Der Mensch ist generell halt faul und mag keine Veränderung, genau da hat sich Valve festgesetzt. Jede Änderung wird als Bedrohung der Gamer wahrgenommen aus deren Perspektive.
Da hat Valve richtig gute Arbeit gemacht.


----------



## SGDrDeath (16. März 2019)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ich relativiere hier nichts, ich erinnere nur daran, dass Valve nicht so viel besser ist und auch scheiße ohne Ende gebaut hat bzw. immer noch baut. Das scheint manch einer hier zu vergessen.
> Lieber die Sau Epic durch das Dorf treiben und Valve ignorieren. Und ihr verteidigt Valve doch genauso. Relativiert ihr dann auch damit?


Süß, erst behaupten nicht zu relativieren und dann die perfekte Relativierung abliefern und dann anderen noch Relativierung unterschieben wollen wenn Epic das Thema ist und nicht Valve.

Entweder du hast nicht verstanden was Relativierung ist oder du versuchst hier gerade alle zu verarschen, keines davon ist gut für dich.


----------



## 1xok (16. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Geht ja weniger darum, dass sie Daten sammeln. Sondern darum, dass sie *ungefragt* und ohne Zustimmung der User Daten sammeln. Und dann auch noch in solcher Menge.



Mein Beitrag war natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Tatsächlich halte ich es aber für keinen Zufall, dass Epic Sergey Galyonkin aka "Steam Spy" angeheuert hat. 

Man lebt anscheinend wirklich und vor allem in der Konkurrenz zu Steam. Bin mal gespannt, ob diese Strategie aufgeht. Anders als immer wieder kolportiert, entwickelt sich Steam gerade rasant mit seiner offenen Netzstruktur. Das ist von gestern:

https://steamcommunity.com/groups/steamworks#announcements/detail/1791775741704351698 

Alle berichten nur über Epics neusten Exklusiv-Deal, während Valve an Steam werkelt und dieses jeden Tag immer besser wird.

Nichtmal Sony verlässt sich blind auf seine Exklusiv-Titel. Und bei Sony bedeutet exklusiv auch exklusiv.  Epic scheint es dagegen ja nur wichtig zu sein Steam jeden Tag ein Bein zu stellen. Valve reagiert darauf mit Preissenkungen, Überarbeitung ihres Reviews-Systems und in Zukunft sicher auch noch mit mehr. Nur wie will eigentlich Epic besser werden?


----------



## NOT-Meludan (16. März 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Süß, erst behaupten nicht zu relativieren und dann die perfekte Relativierung abliefern und dann anderen noch Relativierung unterschieben wollen wenn Epic das Thema ist und nicht Valve.
> 
> Entweder du hast nicht verstanden was Relativierung ist oder du versuchst hier gerade alle zu verarschen, keines davon ist gut für dich.



Viel Spaß beim lernen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. März 2019)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ich relativiere hier nichts, ich erinnere nur daran, dass Valve nicht so viel besser ist und auch scheiße ohne Ende gebaut hat bzw. immer noch baut.


Das Gegenteil hat hier keiner behauptet. 



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Lieber die Sau Epic durch das Dorf treiben und Valve ignorieren. Und ihr verteidigt Valve doch genauso. Relativiert ihr dann auch damit?


Nein, wir relativieren nichts.  Aber wenn jemand sagt "Die machen das doch auch so!", lenkt das schlicht von der Problematik und der eigentlichen Sache ab und dient letztlich nur dazu, einen Sachverhalt abzumildern. Dieses Verhalten habe ich schon in anderen Bereichen beobachten können, vor allem in politischen Themen. Und hier eben auch oft genug. Aber nur weil Steam Bullshit abgezogen hat, ist Epic nicht weniger schlimm und deren Firmenpolitik bzgl. dem Epic Store nicht weniger fragwürdig und grenzwertig. 

Ich zumindest verteidige Valve und Steam keinesfalls. Ich hab in Diskussionen mit Batze lediglich gesagt, dass Steam mehr bietet, als der Epic Store.  Unabhängig der Firmenpolitik beider Firmen. Und das ist ja wohl eindeutig belegbar. Aber ich hab stets betont, dass Steam eindeutig verbesserungswürdig ist und nie behauptet, dass Valve ein weißes Hemd hätte. 

Warum also der Seitenhieb auf Valve? Im Endeffekt ändert das doch gar nichts am eigentlichen Sachverhalt. Wenn überhaupt, kann man diese Diskussion auf eine höhere Ebene heben. Insofern, dass man darüber debattiert, dass die ganze Branche so einen Stuss abzieht.  Inkl. Social Networks, Messenger,  wie FB, WhatsApp usw. usw. 



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Und sicher mag die Zerteilung einigen Leuten nicht gefallen, ist ja deren gutes Recht, aber das Quasi-Monopol von Valve ist auch nicht die Lösung für alle Probleme.
> Irgendwann wird sich das wohl auch wieder konsolidieren oder man findet gemeinsame Standards. So hat das übrigens auch früher funktioniert in völlig anderen Bereichen.
> Jeder macht seinen eigenen Kram, bis man dann irgendwann auf einen grundlegenden Standard kommt, nachdem sich alle richten. Genau das beobachten wir hier gerade beim Gaming.


Ich sehe hier keinen Standard, auf den sich alle einigen. Ich sehe auch keinen Weg dahin. Ich sehe hier gerade nur eine Firma, die äußerst aggressiv und blindlings Deals über Deals macht und dabei außer Acht lässt, dass der eigene Store einfach nur ganz großer Bockmist ist.  



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist generell halt faul und mag keine Veränderung, genau da hat sich Valve festgesetzt. Jede Änderung wird als Bedrohung der Gamer wahrgenommen aus deren Perspektive.
> Da hat Valve richtig gute Arbeit gemacht.


Weder Valve, noch die User nehmen Veränderungen als Bedrohung wahr. Einzelne wollen halt einfach keinen weiteren Launcher auf ihrer Platte und das ist ihr gutes Recht.  Aber auch hier: Der allgemeine Tenor sieht eher so aus, dass ein Konkurrenzkampf grundsätzlich begrüßt wird. Aber eben nicht auf die Art, wie es Epic gerade macht.


----------



## SGDrDeath (16. März 2019)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim lernen.


Du hast es also nicht verstanden, ein ja von dir hätte gereicht statt diesem Kommentar mit dem du dir selbst ins Knie geschossen hast.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (16. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil hat hier keiner behauptet.


Na, das würde ich so nicht behaupten. Ist halt Interpretationssache.



> Nein, wir relativieren nichts.  Aber wenn jemand sagt "Die machen das doch auch so!", lenkt das schlicht von der Problematik und der eigentlichen Sache ab und dient letztlich nur dazu, das ganze als weniger schlimm anzusehen. Dieses Verhalten habe ich schon in anderen Bereichen beobachten können, vor allem in politischen Themen. Und hier eben auch oft genug. Aber nur weil Steam Bullshit abgezogen hat, ist Epic nicht weniger schlimm und deren Firmenpolitik bzgl. dem Epic Store nicht weniger fragwürdig und grenzwertig.


Nein, das sage ich so nicht. Ich erinnere nur an den Punkt, den viele gerne vergessen. Man tut so als ob Epic jetzt böse ist und nichts kann. Man will einfach nicht sehen, dass Valve die gleichen Probleme u.ä. hatte bzw. hat.



> Ich zumindest verteidige Valve und Steam keinesfalls. Ich hab in Diskussionen mit Batze lediglich gesagt, dass Steam mehr bietet, als der Epic Store.  Unabhängig der Firmenpolitik beider Firmen. Und das ist ja wohl eindeutig belegbar. Aber ich hab stets betont, dass Steam eindeutig verbesserungswürdig ist und nie behauptet, dass Valve ein weißes Hemd hätte.


Na, diese Aussage hast du nicht immer so gemacht. Du hast dich über Epic offen aufgeregt und das Valve besser ist usw.
Dann sei dir in Zukunft auch über die Fehler von Valve bewusst, bevor du über Epic lästerst und Valve dann einfach nicht beachtest, weil es einem gerade so passt.



> Ich sehe hier keinen Standard, auf den sich alle einigen. Ich sehe auch keinen Weg dahin. Ich sehe hier gerade nur eine Firma, die äußerst aggressiv und blindlings Deals über Deals macht und dabei außer Acht lässt, dass der eigene Store einfach nur ganz großer Bockmist ist.  [/QUOTE
> Weil der kritische Punkt noch nicht erreicht wurde und sowas Zeit braucht. Der Wildwuchs ist "normal" in dieser Phase. Das war bei der Eisenbahn so, bei Autos, usw.
> Erst wenn das so kleinteilig wird, dass es unpraktikabel wird, dann arbeitet man an gemeinsamen Standards, vorher nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## NOT-Meludan (16. März 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du hast es also nicht verstanden, ein ja von dir hätte gereicht statt diesem Kommentar mit dem du dir selbst ins Knie geschossen hast.



Na, da dir die Bedeutung von Relativierung nicht klar ist, hast du dir gerade ins Knie geschossen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (16. März 2019)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Na, da dir die Bedeutung von Relativierung nicht klar ist, hast du dir gerade ins Knie geschossen.


Sagte der der es nicht verstanden hat und hier ständig auslebt.

Bitte, bitte lass es ungewollte Ironie sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. März 2019)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Nein, das sage ich so nicht. Ich erinnere nur an den Punkt, den viele gerne vergessen. Man tut so als ob Epic jetzt böse ist und nichts kann. Man will einfach nicht sehen, dass Valve die gleichen Probleme u.ä. hatte bzw. hat.


Nochmal: Keiner hier hat Valve strikt verteidigt. 



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Na, diese Aussage hast du nicht immer so gemacht. Du hast dich über Epic offen aufgeregt und das Valve besser ist usw.
> Dann sei dir in Zukunft auch über die Fehler von Valve bewusst, bevor du über Epic lästerst und Valve dann einfach nicht beachtest, weil es einem gerade so passt.


Ich bin mir dessen sehr wohl bewusst.  Ich muss doch aber nicht dauernd erwähnen, dass Valve Dreck am Stecken hat, wenn es doch hier gerade um Epic geht. Warum sollte ich das tun? Dafür gibt es keinen Grund, außer Epics Fehlverhalten irgendwie zu verharmlosen. 

Valve ist ein anderes Paar Schuhe und wenn mal eine Meldung über Valves Fehltritte kommt, werde ich da genauso meine Kritik drunter setzen, wie hier. Also spar dir doch bitte Unterstellungen wie "weil es einem gerade so passt". Klingt grad, als würdest du es persönlich nehmen, dass Epic gerade in der Schusslinie steht.  

Du kannst auch n Handstand machen oder die Luft anhalten, bis du umkippst. Es würde nichts daran ändern, dass Epic hier einfach mal Mist baut. 



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Dann gehe doch zu Epic und sage den Leuten, wie man das Quasi-Monopol von Valve sonst brechen will. Es wurde schon gesagt, ein paar zusätzlich nette Funktionen wird die Leute nicht von da wegholen, weil sie "faul" sind.
> Darum muss man halt mit der Brechstange ran, anders geht es nun mal nicht, um die Leute zu sich zu kriegen. Selbst mit dem Preis allein wird es nicht funktionieren.


Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren? Der Mensch mag zwar ein Gewohnheitstier sein (was mit Faulheit erstmal nichts zu tun hat), aber er nimmt auch gern das mit, was am günstigsten ist.  Und gerade PC-User feiern die "Geiz ist Geil"-Mentalität. 

Genau so sollte es aussehen (Zitat von Wamboland aus einem anderen Thread): 


Wamboland schrieb:


> WENN die Spiele ihren Preisvorteil an den Kunden weitergeben würden (und gleichzeitig auch auf Steam zu haben wären), DANN könnte man sehen ob Steamworkshop, Foren, Bewertungen usw. den Leuten 5-10€ je Spiel mehr wert wären. DAS wäre ein fairer und freier Markt.



Und wenn Epic sich da nicht durchsetzen kann, ist das halt so. So läufts dann eben. Aber es wäre ein freier und fairer Markt.


----------



## LostHero (16. März 2019)

Das ist so geil, das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:



> Epic Games' Tim Sweeney hat dies inzwischen bestätigt und erklärte, dass die Zustimmungsoption für das Sammeln dieser Daten noch nicht eingebaut ist.



Achso, na dann ist ja alles okay. Frei nach dem Motto: "Wir haben die Funktion den Spieler zu fragen ob er uns das erlaubt noch nicht implementiert (in der Hoffnung, dass es eh keiner merkt). Also erlauben wir uns einfach so lange alles abzugreifen. Der Spieler hat ja kein Veto eingelegt!"

Genau DAS läuft bei vielen schon seit Jahren schief....

So lange man als Anwender nicht die Möglichkeit hat dieser Datensammlung zuzustimmen (oder diese abzulehen) oder wenigstens darüber informiert wird, dass die Software diese Art von Daten erhebt, hat eine Software verdammt noch mal keine Daten von mir zu erfassen. Bin so froh, dass ich bisher um den Store einen großen Bogen gemacht habe (wie auch um Uplay und Origin). Bin vor allem auf GOG unterwegs und nur wenn es überhaupt nicht anders geht auf Steam.
Diese Storry bestätigt mich abermals in dieser Entscheidung....


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2019)

Das ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (Apple) US-Mentalität. Das gleiche machte Google, teils Microsoft, EA mit Origins, macht Facebook, Twitter, Instagram..... Die US- Firmen sehen es als ihr Grundrecht an fremde Daten ohne Einverständnis abzugreifen und für sich zu nutzen. Diese Einstellung ist eine massive Schieflage...


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. März 2019)

LostHero schrieb:


> So lange man als Anwender nicht die Möglichkeit hat dieser Datensammlung zuzustimmen (oder diese abzulehen) oder wenigstens darüber informiert wird, dass die Software diese Art von Daten erhebt, hat eine Software verdammt noch mal keine Daten von mir zu erfassen.


Software lässt sich leider nicht installieren, wenn den AGB und damit der Datensammlung (die in den AGB (meistens) aufgeführt wird) nicht zustimmt. Im Endeffekt ist man gezwungen, seine Daten preis zugeben, wenn man eine Software, und sei es auch nur ein Spiel, nutzen will. Da helfen auch keine Fake-Informationen mehr,  die man irgendwo eingibt, um keine persönlichen echten Daten preis zugeben.


----------



## LostHero (16. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Software lässt sich leider nicht installieren, wenn den AGB und damit der Datensammlung (die in den AGB (meistens) aufgeführt wird) nicht zustimmt. Im Endeffekt ist man gezwungen, seine Daten preis zugeben, wenn man eine Software, und sei es auch nur ein Spiel, nutzen will. Da helfen auch keine Fake-Informationen mehr,  die man irgendwo eingibt, um keine persönlichen echten Daten preis zugeben.



Die Frage ist ob dieses Detail dort drin stand. Ich für meinen Teil lese diese meist Kilometer langen Pamphlete in der Regel nicht (jaja selbst Schuld ich weiß . Aber ich unterstelle mal, dass das auf 98% der Anwender zutrifft).


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. März 2019)

LostHero schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob dieses Detail dort drin stand. Ich für meinen Teil lese diese meist Kilometer langen Pamphlete in der Regel nicht (jaja selbst Schuld ich weiß . Aber ich unterstelle mal, dass das auf 98% der Anwender zutrifft).


Die größte Lüge des Internets: "Ich habe die AGB gelesen."  Ich denke schon, dass solche Details drin stehen. Zumindest müssen sie drin stehen. 

Leider kriegt man die eben oft erst nach dem Kauf mit. Es ist doch relativ selten, die AGB vor dem Kauf/vor dem Download einer Software, ob nun Launcher, App oder Spiel, einsehen zu können.


----------



## Worrel (16. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Software lässt sich leider nicht installieren, wenn den AGB und damit der Datensammlung (die in den AGB (meistens) aufgeführt wird) nicht zustimmt.


Wenn da allerdings Sachen drinstehen, die man nicht erwarten würde, sind diese Passagen (oder direkt die ganzen AGB?) ungültig.


----------



## bitschleuder (16. März 2019)

Ist bischn am Thema vorbei aber nicht nur Software also Anwendungen schnüffelt heutzutage fleissig (meist Äpps aufn Smartphone), also mehr als nur Telemetrie, sondern auch fast jede Internetseite im WWW ist fleissig am abgreifen. Eigentlich alles was kein Geld kostet bezahlen wir mit unserer Privatsphäre.


----------



## schokoeis (16. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn da allerdings Sachen drinstehen, die man nicht erwarten würde, sind diese Passagen (oder direkt die ganzen AGB?) ungültig.



Tatsächlich sind sie ungültig wenn sie nationalem Recht wiedersprechen was in Dt bei fast allen AGBs der Fall ist. Nur interessiert es keinen.


----------



## schokoeis (16. März 2019)

> Allerdings ist die Funktion bisher noch nicht integriert



Ach echt. Noch eine fehlende Funktion


----------



## Chronik (16. März 2019)

Allein aus diesem Grund/Gründen werde ich den Epic Games Launcher meiden!!!

Mal ehrlich was hab ich den als zufriedener Steam User, von einem Launcher wechsel?
Gut wenn Steam kurz vor dem Untergang wäre (um noch einige Spiele mitzunehmen, wenn es von dem neuen Klienten angboten wird!), würde ich es mir evtl. überlegen!


----------



## Desotho (16. März 2019)

Für kostenlose Spiele dürfen die alles von mir haben.


----------



## Jens238 (16. März 2019)

Desotho schrieb:


> Für kostenlose Spiele dürfen die alles von mir haben.



Und genau das ist der Grund, warum solche Firmen mit so etwas immer weiter machen...


----------



## ICamus (16. März 2019)

Desotho schrieb:


> Für kostenlose Spiele dürfen die alles von mir haben.



Keine Ahnung ob das ein guter Shitpost ist, oder ob du es nicht weißt. Du bezahlst halt mit deinen Daten anstatt mit deinem Geld.


----------



## DashEbi (17. März 2019)

Eier haben die Epic's ja. Man spioniert die Spieler aus was ihre besten Spiele auf Steam sind und welche Stunden man investiert hat und holt sich dann diese Spiele exklusiv in ihren eigenen Store.


----------



## Chronik (17. März 2019)

Was macht den Epic so anders/besser als Steam (was die Plattform angeht/was den support der Spiele/Spieler angeht)?
Wenn ich wecheln wollte dann entferne ich erst mal alles was ich von Steam drauf habe (weil ich meine Spiele doch eh nicht mitnehmen kann [was ich finde blöd finde aber naja ...]), weil wenn ich wechsel, dann komplett!

Überlegt euch mal, man ist bei jeder Plattform angemeldet (das wären Steam, UPlay, Origin, GOG, Epic, ...) jede dieser Plattformen macht Geld mit euch (die andere mehr die andere weniger), mit dem wertvollsten was ihr habt, euren Daten!!! Man wird TOTAL Gläsern ...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. März 2019)

Chronik schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich was hab ich den als zufriedener Steam User, von einem Launcher wechsel?


Wechseln ist ja keine Option weil das Angebot nicht das Selbe ist.
Jedoch ist es Inhaltlich die selbe Frage wie seinerzeit gegenüber Steam, "Was hab ich davon Steam zu nuten ?"
Die Antwort war zunehmend klar, "andere/mehr Spiele zur Verfügung zu haben"



Chronik schrieb:


> Was macht den Epic so anders/besser als Steam (was die Plattform angeht/was den support der Spiele/Spieler angeht)?


Nichts, es bietet nur andere Spiele, zumindest zeitweise für 1Jahr.
Ob und inwiefern die es schaffen all die Features einzubauen wird sich zeigen, um die wichtigen werdensie aber eh nicht drumherum kommen.
Wobei ich Streaming, Voicechat und Linuxunterstützung nicht für die breite Masse als "wichtig" sehe.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (17. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nichts, es bietet nur andere Spiele, zumindest zeitweise für 1Jahr.
> Ob und inwiefern die es schaffen all die Features einzubauen wird sich zeigen, um die wichtigen werden ...
> 
> Ein Feature haben sie in den Epic Launcher schon eingebaut. Einen Trojaner!


----------



## Spiritogre (17. März 2019)

OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> Ein Feature haben sie in den Epic Launcher schon eingebaut. Einen Trojaner!


Gut, das hast du bei anderen aber auch. Schon mal die AGBs von Blizzard durchgelesen? World of Warcraft durchforstet auch die komplette Festplatte und überträgt diese Liste an Blizzard. Hat komischerweise noch nie jemanden gestört, habe ich damals aber schon in Foren gelegentlich angemahnt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. März 2019)

Wenn man Dinge nur stark genug mag oder ihnen Wichtigeit zuschreibt, blendet man sowas halt aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2019)

Desotho schrieb:


> Für kostenlose Spiele dürfen die alles von mir haben.



Also gehst du mit jedem Onkel mit, wenn er dir einen kostenlosen Lolli anbietet?


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (18. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gut, das hast du bei anderen aber auch. Schon mal die AGBs von Blizzard durchgelesen? World of Warcraft durchforstet auch die komplette Festplatte und überträgt diese Liste an Blizzard. Hat komischerweise noch nie jemanden gestört, habe ich damals aber schon in Foren gelegentlich angemahnt.



Da hast du schon Recht. Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast steht dies bei anderen in den AGBs und diese kann muss ich aber nicht akzeptieren! Bei Epic ist dies nicht der Fall und ohne mein Einverständnis geschehen. Also : Trojaner.
Du hättest ja sicher auch etwas dagegen wenn ich deine Daten ausspionieren würde und ohne dein Wissen irgendetwas damit anfangen würde. Ich habe irgendetwas geschrieben, weil man ja nicht weiß was Epic damit macht. 
Fakt ist das sie es nicht aus Spaß machen sondern unsere Daten nutzen ohne das wir wissen  wofür und dafür wiederum gibt es AGBs, ansonsten könnten wir diese ja gleich entfernen und jeder darf mit den Daten des Nachbarn hausieren gehen.


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Meine Güte, da hat der Epic-Store mal ein Feature und schon hacken alle darauf herum.
> 
> Der Steam Spy arbeitet jetzt eben bei Epic.



das ist Falsch, der Arbeitet schon seit der Steam Spy aufgemacht hat da, hat der wohl nur "vergessen" auch allen zu sagen


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2019)

Feature ? Das ist Datenspionage ohne dem Kunden das mitzuteilen. Und höchst illegal nach EU-Recht (nicht zuletzt spätestens seit der neuen DSGVO aber auch schon davor). Denen gehört ordentlich auf die Finger geklopft und eine empfindliche Geldstrafe sollte folgen. Und die sollte aber auch richtig weh tun und nicht nur so eine Alibisumme wo sich Epic schlapplacht.

Incl. Einstellung dieser Funktion. Epic tut momentan alles mit voller Kraft, um sich bei mir unsympathisch zu machen. Abgesehen schon einmal von der bescheidenen Datensicherheit bei denen. Aber Epic packt darauf noch eine ganze Latte mehr was mich stört. Da sind die geschenkten Spiele für mich kein wirklicher Gegenpol.


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist Falsch, der Arbeitet schon seit der Steam Spy aufgemacht hat da, hat der wohl nur "vergessen" auch allen zu sagen



nur um wenigstens das richtigstzustellen: als steamspy gestartet wurde, war der schöpfer noch bei wargaming angestellt.

was den rest angeht (spionage  ), ist das urteil der community ja eh längst gefällt...


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur um wenigstens das richtigstzustellen: als steamspy gestartet wurde, war der schöpfer noch bei wargaming angestellt.
> 
> was den rest angeht (spionage  ), ist das urteil der community ja eh längst gefällt...



Falsch. Epic liefert einfach die Fakten daß die Community sauer ist. Würde sich Epic anders verhalten gäbe es diese Shitstorms nicht. Wie gesagtz

-Launcher mit 0 Features
-Accountsicherheit 0
-Aufkaufen von Ip für temporäre Exklusivität
-ausspionieren von anderen Accounts geschweige denn die Kunden danach zu fragen

Hab ich noch was vergessen ? Epic tut momentan alles um bei der Community alles andere als gut anzukommen. Da helfen die paar geschenkten Spiele auch nicht weiter.


----------



## TobiWan82 (19. März 2019)

Die DSGVO sagt dazu übrigens folgendes:


> Für die im Gesetz unter Art. 83 Abs. 5 DSGVO aufgelisteten, besonders gravierenden Verstöße beträgt der Bußgeldrahmen bis zu 20 Millionen Euro oder im Fall eines Unternehmens bis zu 4% des gesamten weltweit erzielten Jahresumsatzes im vorangegangenen Geschäftsjahr, je nachdem, welcher Wert der höhere ist.


Die wichtigsten Kriterien um einen gravierenden Verstoß zu erreichen sind:


> Vorsätzlichkeit des Verstoßes, ein Versäumnis Maßnahmen zur Minderung des entstandenen Schadens zu ergreifen oder eine fehlende Zusammenarbeit mit der Aufsichtsbehörde


Zumindest die ersten beiden Punkte sehe ich als gegeben. Der dritte Punkt scheint auch zu greifen, oder die Aufsichtsbehörden haben selbst gepennt.


----------

